# Age of Empires Online Reloaded



## Seelenwurm (6. Dezember 2012)

Liebe Freunde der gepflegten Echtzeitstrategie,

ich möchte an dieser Stelle euch über ein Spiel informieren, dass nach meiner Meinung mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient hat - Age of Empires Online.
Bevor jetzt einige die Augen verdrehen: Zugegeben, das Spiel hatte deutliche Schwächen bei Release im August 2011, hat sich aber seitdem deutlich weiterentwickelt. Daher möchte ich auch mit einigen Vorurteilen aufräumen, die über Age of Empires Online (teilweise früher berechtigt) kursieren.
Als Veteran kann ich sagen, dass es im Player versus Player (PvP) Bereich mittlerweile den Vergleich mit früheren "Age of"-Titeln nicht mehr zu scheuen braucht und es die selben Stärken vorzuweisen hat, die die gesamte Serie so beliebt gemacht haben. Jeden, der gerne Echtzeitstrategie online spielt oder gute Erinnerungen an Age of Empires hat, kann ich nur bitten einen zweiten Blick auf das Spiel werfen.
Belohnt wird man mit klassischer Echtzeitstrategie, die es so heute leider nur noch in wenigen Titeln gibt (welchem Spiel dieses Genres, neben StarCraft 2, wird in den Medien/Magazinen/Spielportalen noch groß Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt?). Ich möchte dabei auch besonders, aber nicht nur, um Spieler werben, die PvP gerne kompetetiv (für Ranglistenplätze) oder sogar bei Tunieren spielen.

*Ist AoEO ein Browser Spiel?*

Nein, AoEO wird wie jedes vollwertiges Spiel im eigenen Vollbild-Fenster in 3D-Grafik ausgeführt. Es basiert auf der selben (aufgebohrten) Engine wie schon Age of Mythology und Age of Empires 3. Es ist definitiv kein abgespeckter Browser-Pay2Win-Verschnitt.

*Ist AoEO Pay2Win?*

Nein, jeder Spielinhalt kann ganz ohne Investition von Geld nach und nach freigespielt werden. Dies lässt sich wahlweise durch Kauf beschleunigen. Für den Champion PvP Modus müssen die einzelnen Civs nur einmalig gekauft/freigespielt werden, danach ist der eigene Skill das einzige was dort zählt. Der Champion Modus wurde erst nach dem Release hinzugefügt, daher vielleicht dieser festgesetzte Eindruck.

*Ist AoEO ein Kinderspiel?*

Nein, man sollte nicht vorschnell aus der verspielten Comic-Grafik schlussfolgern. Diese stellt, teilweise bereits aus AoM oder AoE2 bekannte, Völker überzeichnet dar und wer genauer hinschaut kann viel Liebe zum Detail entdecken z.B. bei den Animationen. Die Grafik ist im ersten Moment vielleicht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, gerade wenn man das ultra-realistische AoE3 als Maßstab nimmt, hält aber auch die Hardware-Anforderung niedrig. In Sachen inhaltlicher Komplexität und Anspruch steht AoEO früheren Age-Titeln gerade im PvP-Modus in nichts nach, was auf lange Sicht sicher wichtiger ist als jeder Grafik-Plimbim. Nicht umsonst gilt das technisch mehr als angestaubte AoE2 als lebendiger Klassiker.

*Was zeichnet AoEO im Vergleich zu anderen Echtzeitstrategie-Spielen der letzten Jahre aus?*

AoEO zeichnet sich durch vorallem durch sein recht komplexes "Macro" aus, d.h. eine Wirtschaft mit 4 Rohstoff-Sorten, ausgeprägten Basis-Bau und Weiterentwicklung durch zahlreiche Technologien. Gerade dieser Bereich wurde von Strategie-Titeln der letzten Jahre oft vereinfacht/vernachlässigt, die stattdessen auf schnelle Action mit sehr überschaubaren Mengen von Einheiten setzen. Natürlich kann man in AoEO keine Einheiten blind spammen, "Micro" und die richtige Positionierung in Schlachten sind ebenfalls entscheidend sowie das stetige Anpassen an die Strategie des Gegner. Klassische Echtzeitstrategie im Stile von AoE eben.
*
Welche Gemeinsamkeiten hat es mit früheren "Age of" Titeln?*

Spieler von Age of Mythology werden viel Altbekanntes entdecken, da die Griechen, Ägypter und Wikinger wieder mit dabei sind. Allerdings fehlt der komplette mythologische Aufsatz. Von der reinen Spielmechanik her ist es am ehesten noch als Nachfolger von AoE2 zu werten mit 4 Rohstoff-Sorten (Nahrung, Holz, Gold, Stein) und Lagerhäusern. Mit der oft kritisierten vereinfachten Wirtschaft und dem Shipment-System von AoE3 hat es wenig gemein. In Sachen Geschwindigkeit ist es etwas flotter als frühere Age-Titel, aber nicht so schnell wie z.B. StarCraft 2.

*Welche PvP Game Modi gibt es?*

Es gibt den "Standard PvP" und den "Champion PvP". Ersterer verwendet die Ausrüstung etc. aus dem PvE Bereich, wird aber kaum gespielt. Nach dem Release dazugekommen ist der beliebte Champion PvP, wo kein Spieler einen Vorteil besitzt und nur der Skill zählt. Mit Ausrüstung kann man hier seine Einheiten nur rein visuell pimpen. Es gibt auch ausgeflippte Ausrüstung ("Vanity") z.B. Schaschlik-Spieße statt Speere, die man aber auch abschalten kann wenn es einem zu bunt wird und man Wert auf ein historisches Aussehen legt.

*Was wenn ich kein PvP mag?*

Wer kein PvP mag, für den bietet AoEO auch äußert umfangreiche Kampagnen (PvE - Player versus Enviroment), in denen man u.a. seine Heimat-Stadt ausbaut, seine Einheiten mit Ausrüstung aufwertet und unterschiedlichste Missionen besteht. In Sachen Inszenierung nicht mit früheren Age of Empires Titeln vergleichbar (keine Videos etc), aber rein vom Umfang ist mehr drin als bei jedem früherer Age-Titel. Die meisten Missionen sind auch im Koop mit einem Freund spielbar. Daneben gibt es auch den klassischen Gefechtsmodus, in dem man ohne Einschränkungen mit wählbaren Startbedingungen bis maximal 4v4 gegen die KI antritt.

*Wie kann ich ein Champion PvP Match in der Arena starten?*

In der Arena können Map und Teams festlegt werden, 1v1 und 2v2 sind möglich. Weitere Spieler können als Spectator das Match beobachten mit Sicht auf beide Spieler, deren Ressourcen usw. (änhich wie ein Replay, bloß live, perfekt für Streams). In der Arena gibt es allerdings keine Belohnungen in Form von Erfahrung, Ingame-Währung oder Ranglisten-Verbesserung. Da es keine klassiche Game Lobby gibt, werden Arena Matches über den Chat oder über die Freundes Liste organisiert (es empfielt sich Spieler mit ähnlichen Spiel-Niveau als Freund zu adden). Mit den Griechen, Ägypterm und Kelten kann man direkt in Champion PvP Arena Matches reinschnuppern ohne die entsprechende Zivilisation freigespielt/gekauft zu habe!

*Wie kann ich ein Champion PvP Match in Sparta starten?*

In Sparta ist das Quick Match zuhause. 1v1 sowie 2v2 (mit einem zufälligen oder festgelegten Partner) werden angeboten. Die Spieler werden in einer True Skill Rangliste gewertet. Die Sieger eines Matches erwarten Erfahrungspunkte, Allianzpunkte (ab LvL 40, die über ein eigenes System in die Spielwährung konvertiert werden) und Gold (um Ausrüstung etc. zu kaufen). Auch Verlierer bekommen einen Trostpreis, man kommt also auch ohne Siegesserien voran. Für Champion PvP in Sparta braucht man eine Premium Civilisation.
*
Welche Civilisationen gibt es und welche passt zu meinem Spielstil?*

AoEO enthält zurzeit 6 Zivilisationen, für Anfang 2013 werden die Römer als 7. erwartet.
Die Zivilisationen sind generell unterschiedlicher als bei AoE2 oder AoE3, aber weniger als bei SC2. Im Militärbereich gibt es neben vielen einzigartigen auch teilweise ähnliche Einheiten (z.B. Speerkämpfer), die sicher aber immer im Detail unterscheiden. Die Wirtschaft ist ebenfalls ähnlich, beinhaltet aber bei jeder Civ einige Besonderheiten.

Die *Griechen* haben eine ausgewogene Armee, deren Einheiten im zweiten Zeitalter stark aber teuer sind. Wegen ihrer vergleichweise einfach zu managenden Wirtschaft und ihres eher defensiven Spielstils sind sie vor allem bei Anfängern beliebt.

Die *Ägypter* haben in zweiten Zeitalter vor allem auf günstige, schnell ausgebildete, aber schwache Einheiten. Sie versuchen den Gegner in für sie kosten-effektive Kämpfe zu verwickeln und zu raiden, oder alternativ schnell selbst weiter aufzusteigen, da sie später sehr mächtige Einheiten wie Kriegselefanten einsetzen. Von der Wirtschaft mit Priesterinnen und dem Micromanagement der Einheiten her eher etwas für erfahrene Spieler.

Die *Kelten* setzen verstärkt auf Infanterie und kaum auf Kavallerie. Trotzdem sind sie aufgrund ihrer schnellen Einheiten mit hohem Schadenspotenzial gefürchtet, die dafür aber oft wenig aushalten. Auch im weiteren Spielverlauf begünstigen sie einen aggressiven Spielstil und Guerilla-Taktiken.

Die *Perser* setzen auf teure Kavallerie und Tank-Einheiten. Die Einheiten sind anfangs weniger spezialisert innerhalb des Konter-System als bei anderen Civs, werden aber später vielfältig. Anfangs noch eher defensiv werden sie vor allem später in großen Schlachten stark. Wirtschaftlich den Griechen am nächsten.

Die *Babyloner* haben mit dem Ochskarren ein bewegliches Lagerhaus zur Verfügung (ähnlich wie die Wikinger in AoM). Ihre Einheiten sind anfangs stark spezialisert und man muss daher genau auf den Gegner reagieren. Durch günstige Mauern und Gärten als zusätzliche Boom-Möglichkeit werden sie oft recht defensiv gespielt, können aber auch frühe Rush-Taktiken anwenden.

Die *Wikinger/Norse* setzen auf viel Infantrie und schnelle Einheiten wie Kriegshunde. Wirtschaftlich ohne große Stärken setzen sie ähnlich wie Kelten auf einen aggressiven Spielstil. Mit Scouts und Infantrie, die schnell überall Gebäude errichten können, kontrollieren sie oft die Karte.

*Wo kann ich mir Videos vom PvP Gameplay anschauen?*

Zuallerst empfiehlt sich der offizelle Twitch Channel von AoEO.Dort werden jeden Mittwoch ab 20 Uhr deutscher Zeit Matches zwischen der Community und dem Balance Team live gestreamt und kommentiert. Ältere Matches können in der Video Sektion angesehen werden. Auch Videos verschiedener großen Tuniere der letzten Monate sind verfügbar z.B. AoeO Invitational, cG Tournament, All Stars.

Verschiedene Spieler unterschiedlicher Skill-Level streamen regelmäßig ihr Gameplay oder kommentieren Matches, hier eine kleine Auswahl:

Age of Empires

gr8TheMista

Cr4ckshot

Zutazuta

GhostWarri0or

RooferRad - YouTube

Sir_Lineador

*Wie kann ich das Spiel kostenlos ausprobieren?*

Das Spiel lässt sich kostenlos via Games for Windows Live oder Steam herunterladen und spielen. Von eventuellen Installationsschwierigkeiten sollte man sich nicht abschrecken lassen, im Forum wird einem bei Problemen geholfen. Griechen, Ägypter und Kelten sind F2P verfügbar und (mit einigen Einschränkungen) im PvE Modus spielbar. Gestandene RTS Veteranen sollten sich davon aber nicht zuviel erwarten, da der PvE Modus anfangs noch eingeschränkt und anfängerfreundlich gestaltet ist. Aber auch der Champion PvP Modus lässt sich kostenlos in der Arena mit diesen Zivilisationen ausprobieren. Wichtig ist den Server _Marathon_ zu wählen, da sich die gesante PvP Community dort befindet. Um den Ranked Quick Search in Sparta zu nutzen oder Perser, Babyloner oder Wikinger zu spielen, benötigt man aber den Premium Status der jeweiligen Civilisation.

*Wie steige ich am besten in den kompetetiven PvP ein?*

Es empfiehlt sich das Spiel erstmal F2P mit Griechen, Ägyptern oder Kelten auszuprobieren indem man im Chat auf dem Server _Marathon_ nach Arena Matches fragt. Genug Ingame-Währung für eine Premium/Pro Zivilsation kann man sich mit der Zeit im PvE Modus erspielen.

Ich empfehle bei Gefallen aber einmalig etwa 10&#8364; in eine Zivilisation seiner Wahl zu investieren (und damit dem Spiel zu helfen) und dann stattdessen wesentlich interessanter mit Sparta PvP zu leveln. Die Ausbeuten an Ingame-Währung sind anfangs noch gering, steigen aber sprunghaft nach Erreichen von Level 40 an. Damit lässt sich mit wenigen Matches am Tag etwa alle 3 Wochen eine neue Ziv. freischalten. Regelmäßig gibt es auch Rabatt auf bestimmte Zivilisationen.

*Gibt es Tuniere?*

Neben vielen kleineren Events gibt es unregelmäßig größere, von der Community organisierten, Tuniere mit mehreren hundert Euro an Preisgeldern. Zurzeit findet jede Woche ein schnelles Tunier mit geringen Preisgeldern statt (ähnlich wie früher das Tepee bei AoE3), deren jeweiligen Gewinner sich den Zugang zu einem späteren großen Tunier sichern.

*Wie geht es weiter mit AoEO?*

AoEO ist ein sogenanntes "Evergreen". Während viele andere RTS nach Release nur Bugfixes und Balance Änderungen bekommen (und ggf. 1 oder 2 Addons) wird AoEO über die Jahre kontinuierlich auch inhaltlich ausgebaut. Grob alle 2 Monate erscheint einer größeres Update mit neuen Features wie z.B. neuen Civilisationen oder neuen Spiel Modi. Dazwischen gibt es kleinere Patches für Bugfixes und Balance Änderungen. Das nächste große Update wird für Januar erwartet, darin erhalten wahrscheinlich die Römer als 7. Zivilisation. Wichtig für die weitere Entwicklung ist natürlich, dass das Spiel weiterhin eine gewisse Spielzahl und Einnahmen hält, auch wenn mit Microsoft eine Firma dahinersteckt, die sicher nicht plötzlich pleite gehen wird.

*Wohin kann kann ich mich bei weiteren Fragen wenden?*

Da gibt es das offizielle Forum oder du schreibst mir (Seelenwurm ingame) eine E-Mail an _ocsynthese@yahoo.de_ (bitte keine Forum-PN!).



Vielen Dank für's Lesen,

Seelenwurm (bei AoEO dabei seit Beginn der Beta im August 2010)


----------



## teroa (4. Januar 2013)

wie passend die news dazu^^ Age of Empires Online: Weitere Entwicklung des Spiels wird eingestellt
http://www.buffed.de/Age-of-Empires-Online-PC-235595/News/Age-of-Empires-Online-Weitere-Entwicklung-des-Spiels-wird-eingestellt-1042444/


----------

